# Police: Gun used in try to collect debt; Plymouth man arrested after incident at Pemb



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_By JOHN P. KELLY
The Patriot Ledger_
A Plymouth man who police say lost his gun during a botched attempt to settle a $400 debt was later arrested at home by Plymouth police, who reported seizing guns, money and 145 grams of crack cocaine.

Brendan L. Heslin, 22, of 22 Summer St., Plymouth, pleaded innocent yesterday in Plymouth District Court to 15 charges, including drug trafficking, home invasion, and assault and battery with a dangerous weapon. He is free after posting $20,000 bail over the weekend.

Police said Heslin drove to a home on Priscilla Drive in Pembroke on Friday afternoon with the apparent intention of collecting an overdue $400 debt from a 25-year-old man who lives there.

The man was not at home, but a man who answered the door let Heslin inside to talk to the debtor's older brother, Pembroke police Lt. Michael Ohrenberger said.

Heslin demanded to know why the man's younger brother was avoiding him, and when the man said he didn't know, Heslin pulled a loaded .25-caliber pistol from his waistband, police said.

''The victim charged at Heslin and got the gun away from him,'' Ohrenberger said.

After a brief fight, Heslin fled, threatened to return with a shotgun, Ohrenberger said. The brother dialed 9-1-1 at 3:39 p.m.

Police learned about the outstanding debt during an interview with the younger brother.

That evening, Plymouth police arrested Heslin for Pembroke authorities and issued their own charges after searching his apartment.

Heslin gave himself up calmly, saying he knew why the officers had come, police said. Police found the crack cocaine, more than $4,000, two scales, a shotgun, a rifle and numerous knives during a search of the home.

Also confiscated were a small amount of marijuana, two unidentified pills and a white substance used for cutting cocaine, police said.

Heslin also was charged with drug violations near a school or park, possession of cocaine, marijuana and prescription drugs, cocaine distribution, two counts of unlicensed firearm possession, and two counts of carrying a dangerous weapon.

The Pembroke charges include assault in a dwelling while in possession of a firearm, assault and battery to collect a loan, and unlicensed possession of a firearm and ammunition.

A judge yesterday ordered Heslin to stay away from the victim, who suffered a minor cut to the head from the fight. Heslin is due back in court Nov. 17.

_John P. Kelly may be reached at [email protected] ._

Copyright 2006 The Patriot Ledger


----------

